
Show HN: Create color by number pixel art in the browser - mathhulk
https://codepen.io/mathhulk/pen/VwaXOXR
======
mathhulk
Hello HackerNews!

This was my first post here on HN, but I've been a frequest visitor for almost
a year now. Recently, I've been trying to dive into different ideas and gain
experience working with vanilla JavaScript and the HTML5 canvas.

I thought I would share a quick web app I made which allows you to turn any
image into color by number pixel art.

Feel free to leave feedback! I'm always looking for ways to improve. :)

